# profesiones



## traduttrice

In quest'occasione, non saprei se tradurre letteralmente. 

Empleado de mantenimiento= impiegato di manutenzione
Obrero de la construcción= operaio della costruzione
Empleada comercio (sic) = (immagino che lavora in un negozio) impiegata di negozio.

Correzioni?


----------



## irene.acler

traduttrice said:


> In quest'occasione, non saprei se tradurre letteralmente.
> 
> Empleado de mantenimiento= addetto alla manutenzione
> Obrero de la construcción= operaio della costruzione  No se entiende muy bien en mi opinión..qué quiere decir exactamente?
> Empleada comercio (sic) = (immagino che lavora in un negozio) impiegata di negozio. Pero _comercio _en qué sentido? Porque podría ser que trabaja en una tienda, pero también podría ser que no..
> 
> Correzioni?


----------



## traduttrice

* addetto alla manutenzione

Lamentablemente son frases sueltas. Lo de "addetto" lo pensé, pero si a vos te preguntaran "de qué trabajás", ¿responderías "addetto a...", o mejor dirías "sono impiegata/dipendente .."? ¿No conviene dejar "impiegato"?

* obrero de la construcción= operaio della costruzione  No se entiende muy bien en mi opinión..qué quiere decir exactamente? 
 sería _costruttore_... un operaio che lavora nel settore dell'edilizia; ma se io metto "costruttore", sembra che non stia facendo riferimento ad un 'semplice' operaio... o sbaglio? 

* Empleada comercio (sic) = (immagino che lavora in un negozio) impiegata di negozio. Pero _comercio _en qué sentido? Porque podría ser que trabaja en una tienda, pero también podría ser que no..
En la primera lectura, interpreté "comercio" como "sector comercial", pero por el contexto creo que se refiere a una persona que trabaja en un negocio (ej. venta de electrodomésticos)


----------



## irene.acler

No, lo de addetto me suena bien, a mí personalmente. Si me preguntaran, yo diría "addetto a..." en este caso.

Mm, "costruttore" no me gusta efectivamente. Podrías decir "operaio edile".

En cuanto al tercer caso, entonces "impiegata di negozio" está bien.


----------



## traduttrice

*¡¡¡gracias!!!*


----------



## *juanlu*

> No, lo de addetto me suena bien, a mí personalmente. Si me preguntaran, yo diría "addetto a..." en este caso.


 
en italiano se dice sì _addetto alla manutenzione,_ si querés ser mas precisa podés decir _impiegato addetto alla manutenzione_



> Mm, "costruttore" no me gusta efectivamente. Podrías decir "operaio edile".


 
_operaio edile_ esta re bien



> En cuanto al tercer caso, entonces "impiegata di negozio" está bien.


 
tambien _commessa_ se puede decir pero depende de lo que hace en el negocio


----------



## traduttrice

Gracias 
_empleado administrativo_ sí es literal, ¿no?


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, _impiegato amministrativo_ está bien.


----------



## traduttrice

Volviendo al tema de las profesiones, ¿sabrían decirme qué diferencia hay entre AGRICOLTORE y CONTADINO? Tengo que traducir: "profesión: agricultor".
Gracias.


----------



## traduttrice

*juanlu* said:


> tambien _commessa_ se puede decir pero depende de lo que hace en el negocio


¿La diferencia sería que la _"commessa"_ vende, y la _"impiegata di negozio"_, hace todo el resto?


----------



## irene.acler

traduttrice said:


> Volviendo al tema de las profesiones, ¿sabrían decirme qué diferencia hay entre AGRICOLTORE y CONTADINO? Tengo que traducir: "profesión: agricultor".
> Gracias.


 
Creo que es como en español: _agricultor _y _campesino_.
El significatdo de agricoltore y contadino es lo mismo, es decir, indica a una persona que trabaja la tierra. 
De todas formas _contadino_ puede también utilizarse de manera negativa, para referirse a una persona grosera, maleducada.



traduttrice said:


> ¿La diferencia sería que la _"commessa"_ vende, y la _"impiegata di negozio"_, hace todo el resto?


 
Sí, la _commessa_ se ocupa de atender a los clientes, mientras que la _impiegata_ generalmente trabaja en el despacho, con el ordenador.


----------



## Cristina.

Estoy de acuerdo con Irene.
Un agricultor es un labriego o labrador, que trabaja la tierra.
El campesino no tiene por qué ser labrador/agricultor, puede ser un camarero o un mecánico que vive en un pueblo
(en este caso, sería sinónimo de *aldeano, rústico, lugareño*), aunque sí es cierto que normalmente se emplea 'campesino' para referirse a los agricultores o labriegos.

*Campesino*-> relativo al campo; 
dicho de una persona que vive y trabaja en el campo (los agricultores o labradores).
No todos los campesinos son agricultores, pero sí todos los agricultores son campesinos 

*Agricultor*-> persona que cultiva o trabaja la tierra (o campo)
*-Agri- / agr-* :Formas prefijas del latín "ager" (campo): agrícola, agrimensura, agrario.
-Agro: Forma prefija del griego "agros" (campo) : agrónomo.
*-Cultor/cultura* :formas sufijas del latín "cultor" (cultivador) y "cultura" (cultivo).


----------



## traduttrice

Bárbaro, entendí. Entonces para hablar de "professione", es mejor "agricoltore".


----------



## Cristina.

Exactamente, pero no es que sea mejor, sino que es lo único correcto.

Agricultor sólo es sustantivo.
Campesino es sustantivo (=agricultor) y adjetivo. (te interesa solo la acepción 3)
Campesino (= de campo) es un adjetivo que se ha sustantivado.
Obviamente, las profesiones son sustantivos.

Campesino no es nunca una profesión .


----------



## traduttrice

Se lui fa l'operaio, lei fa l'operaiO, vero?


----------



## irene.acler

No, lei fa l'operaia!!


----------



## Cristina.

Bueno, me autocensuro:
El campesino no tiene por qué ser labrador/agricultor, puede ser un camarero o un mecánico que vive en un pueblo
(en este caso, sería sinónimo de *aldeano, rústico, lugareño*), aunque sí es cierto que normalmente se emplea 'campesino' para referirse a los agricultores o labriegos.

Un camarero o un mecánico no es un campesino, aunque sea un aldeano o lugareño.
Un campesino es lo mismo que un agricultor: con campesino enfatizamos que es de campo (como el adj. campestre), que vive y trabaja en el campo, mientras que con agricultor enfatizamos que cultiva la tierra.
Eso sí, campesino es adjetivo, aunque también se usa sustantivado, mientras que agricultor es sustantivo (no se puede decir el movimiento agricultor, sino el movimiento campesino)
Por eso, y porque con agricultor enfatizamos que trabaja la tierra, se usa agricultor para hacer referencia a las profesiones.

Y en cuanto a lo que dije de: No todos los campesinos son agricultores, pero sí todos los agricultores son campesinos, yo diría que es al revés, que todos los campesinos son agricultores (labran y cultivan la tierra), pero no todos los agricultores son campesinos, ya que, aunque raro, algunos pueden no ser campesinos y vivir en la ciudad.
campesino :m. y f. Labrador, persona que vive y trabaja en el campo:
_los campesinos se levantaban al amanecer para labrar sus tierras.
_agricultor :m. y f. Persona que cultiva la tierra: _infórmate sobre las ayudas gubernamentales para jóvenes agricultores.
_


----------

